# Cape Leeuwin Lt Ho



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Lighthouse at Cape Leeuwin, most southwesterly point of Australia - the thing they used to point at when setting off across the Indian Ocean and the tallest lighthouse on mainland Australia.

By the '80s, Leeuwin was one of the few places in Australia where you could get check bearings for or to calibrate the Direction Finder. See photo of the DF beacon transmitter that made it all happen. Made in Australia but I forget the manufacturer. 

John T


----------

